# حول عقيدة التثليث ..



## alkobtan (12 يونيو 2007)

بناء على رغبة Peace  و  safer  و أسد الغابة .. 


أفردت هذا الموضوع ليكون منطلقاً لحوار هادف وهادئ وجاد ومثمر .. 


عسى الله تعالى .. إن يجعله سبيلاً إلى الهدى .. وطريقاً إلى الحق والخلاص من ربقة العبودية المزيفة إلى رحابة المعبود الحق جل جلاله .. الواحد الأحد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد .. 



وقبل أن أبدأ مستعيناً بالله بالأسئلة .. (يجب أن تحددوا من سيقوم بالرد) .. 



السؤال الأول: ما هو الثالوث وأين ومتى نشأت هذه الفكرة؟؟


السؤال الثاني: هل المسيح بشر حل فيه الإله ؟؟ أم هو بشر حلت روح الإله فيه ؟؟


السؤال الثالث: هل بنوة الآب للإبن حقيقية ؟؟ أم مجازية ؟؟


السؤال الرابع: هل قُـتل المسيح .. أم نجا من الموت والصلب؟؟


السؤال الخامس: أين جسده وأين قبره؟؟




بانتظار تحديد الشخص .. والإجابات ..​


----------



## Fadie (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: حول عقيدة التثليث ..*

*الاخ السفير قال موضوعا حول احكام الاسرة فى الاسلام*

*ما دخل الثالوث بهذا الموضوع؟ ألست قادرا على مناقشة عقيدتك؟ثم هل تعتقد ان هذه الاسئلة الساذجة هى الحوار الهادف؟*


----------



## alkobtan (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: حول عقيدة التثليث ..*




معذور لعدم متابعتك أصل الحـوار يا فادي .. 


فاحتفظ بمداخلاتك لوقتها .. 



ولا زلنا بانتظار من سيجيب أولاً ؟؟ .. والإجابات ثانياً .. 


​


----------



## al safer_3 (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: حول عقيدة التثليث ..*



> معذور لعدم متابعتك أصل الحـوار يا فادي ..


 
*استاذ القبطان *

*ارجو ان تكون مكثر من لغة الاحترام لفادي لانه هو الذي سيكون المشرف علينا في هذا الموضوع . فلقد قلت لك قبل ان تفتح الموضوع راعي تخصص وهذا الموضوع في قسم تحت اشراف فادي . *

*سوف اقوم بنقل الحوار للقسم المتخصص وبالطبع لن يحذف وسنترك لك رابط بهذا المنتدى لتسهيل الوصول اليه . *

*



ثم هل تعتقد ان هذه الاسئلة الساذجة هى الحوار الهادف؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
استاذ فادي 
معلومات المسلم عن المسيحية اما مشوهة بفعل القران او بفعل الشيوخ واما شحيحه ودورنا ان نزيل الكتاركت عن عينيه . 

قد يعتقد المسلم اننا درسنا الاسلام لمهاجمة الاسلام وكفي ولا نعلم عن ديننا شئ لذا رايت من الافضل ان يوجد حوار بيننا وبين المسلمين المتحمسين  في العقيدة المسيحية لاسيما وان فكرتهم عن العقيدة المسيحية مخالفة تماما للحقيقة . 

الاستاذ اسد الغابة 

ان اردت حبيبي ان تخوض الحوار فلا مانع عندي . ولكنى ارغب في ان اسير مع القبطان في هذا الموضوع ليعلم اننا لم ندرس الاسلام للمهاجمة بل لاظهار طريق النور .....

ينقل لقسم الحوارات الثنائية .....*


----------



## alkobtan (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: حول عقيدة التثليث ..*



*استاذ القبطان *

*ارجو ان تكون مكثر من لغة الاحترام لفادي لانه هو الذي سيكون المشرف علينا في هذا الموضوع *



هل تعتقد أن رد الأستاذ فادي مفعم بهذه اللغة المحترمة التي تتحدث عنها؟؟!!..


​


----------



## al safer_3 (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: حول عقيدة التثليث ..*

*القبطان نبدء الموضوع باذن الله بعد نقل الموضوع لقسم الحوارات الثنائية . *
*مطلوب من حضرتك : *
*مراعاة الاحترام المتبادل . *

*احترام قانون المنتدى بصفة عامة . *

*يوجد امثلة من حوارات مع مسلمين محترمين بهذا المنتدى ارجو ان تاخذ حذوهم .*


----------



## alkobtan (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: حول عقيدة التثليث ..*



al safer_3 قال:


> *القبطان نبدء الموضوع باذن الله بعد نقل الموضوع لقسم الحوارات الثنائية . *
> *مطلوب من حضرتك : *
> *مراعاة الاحترام المتبادل . *
> 
> ...





أكثرت من التحذيرات .. ولم تبدأ بعد .. أنا حتى الآن ملتزم بالآداب .. 


ولم أفعل سوء أن اقتبست ردود بعض المحترمين المهذبين الذين ردوا علي بأسلوب جميل وبدون إساءات (حسب فهمهم) .. 


المطلووووووووووووووووب .. 



الإجابة على الأسئلة السابقة .. لنكون بدأنا بالحوار فعلياً .. 


نرجو عدم التجاهل ..​


----------



## answer me muslims (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: حول عقيدة التثليث ..*

ينقل لمنتدى الرد على الشبهات الوهميه


----------



## al safer_3 (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: حول عقيدة التثليث ..*



> السؤال الأول: ما هو الثالوث وأين ومتى نشأت هذه الفكرة؟؟


 

*تمهيد للموضوع : *

*هذا السؤال نقسمة الى ما يلي : *

*- ما هو الثالوت ؟ *

*- اين نشاة فكرة الثالوث - حسب ما قلت انت  ؟ *

*- متى نشأة ؟ *

*و المنطقي ان نسير في كل جزء مستقلا ثم عد الانتهاء منه ننتقل لاخر وهكذا . *

*النقطة الاولى : *

*ما هو الثالوث ؟ *

*الثالوث هو الله الواحد الاحد ؟ *

*وانتظر ردك لبدء النقاش ...... *


----------



## alkobtan (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: حول عقيدة التثليث ..*




*الثالوث هو الله الواحد الاحد ؟ *

*وانتظر ردك لبدء النقاش ...... *



يا أستاذ سفير .. 



انت تناقض نفسك بهذه الإجابة .. 



فالثالوث كما ذكر في كتبكم هو الآب والإبن والروح القدس .. 



القديس أثناسيوس .. يقول مفصلاًَ الفرق في ذلك .. 




> لأن الآب ليس هو الابن، كما أن الابن ليس هو الآب، فالآب هو أب الابن، والابن هو ابن الآب.




ويذهب إلى أكثر من ذلك فيضرب مثالاً توضيحياً .. 




> وكما أن الينبوع ليس هو النهر، والنهر ليس هو الينبوع،




ويقول القديس أيضاً : 




> السيد المسيح يقول "خرجت من الآب" وأتيتُ من عند الآب.





ويقول: 



> الآب هو الينبوع الذى يتدفق منه بغير انفصال الابن الوحيد بالولادة الأزلية قبل كل الدهور





إذن أنت مخطء بقولك الثالوث هو الله .. 


تعالى الله عن ذلك علواً كبيراً فالله أحد صمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفواً أحد .. 



والثالوث ثلاثة في واحد .. أنى يستويان ؟؟​


----------



## *sara* (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: حول عقيدة التثليث ..*

*أسئلة مهمة ,,,,

نمتنى فعلا الإجابــ’ة عليهــــا ....

وكل التوفيق للأخ القطبـــان ,,*


----------



## Fadie (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: حول عقيدة التثليث ..*

*من قال ان التثليث فى الجوهر الواحد؟*​


----------



## My Rock (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: حول عقيدة التثليث ..*



alkobtan قال:


> إذن أنت مخطء بقولك الثالوث هو الله ..​
> 
> تعالى الله عن ذلك علواً كبيراً فالله أحد صمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفواً أحد ..​
> 
> ...


 
بداية غير موفقة بالمرة
فكيف انت في ماحروة و تبدأها بالتخطيئ و الانتقاد؟

نأتي الى قولك الله احد و صمد و لم يلد و لم يولد, فهل وجدت في الكتاب المقدس كله ما يخالف ذلك؟ 

اما الثلاثة في واحد فلا يكسر قانونية وحدانية الله, فكون الاب ليس الابن و ليس الروح القدس لا يعني اي كسر لوحدانية الله, فكينونة الله ليست عقله و و ليست روحه و كذالك الشئ نفسه بالتوازي و هذا لا يعدد الله ابدا
فالله له كيان له عقل و له روح, هل تنكر ذلك؟


----------



## ابو زياد (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: حول عقيدة التثليث ..*



> اما الثلاثة في واحد فلا يكسر قانونية وحدانية الله, فكون الاب ليس الابن و ليس الروح القدس لا يعني اي كسر لوحدانية الله,



الاب ليس الابن و ليس الروح القدس ولكنهم واحد وهو الله ... اليس كذلك ؟؟؟؟
اذن الاب جزء من واحد 
الابن جزء من واحد 
الروح القدس جزء من واحد 
اهذا صحيح ؟


----------



## Basilius (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: حول عقيدة التثليث ..*



alkobtan قال:


> *الثالوث هو الله الواحد الاحد ؟ *
> 
> *وانتظر ردك لبدء النقاش ...... *
> 
> ...



*الاستاذ السفير لا يناقض نفسة 
لاحظ انك تتكلم عن الاقانيم 
و ان ما اقتبستة يشرح الاقانيم 
فالاب ليس هو الابن ليس هو الروح القدس اقنوميا .... فنحن هنا لا نتكلم جوهريا 
الوجود الكينوني الذاتي ليس هو الكلمة الناطقة او الفكر العاقل الناطق وليس هو الروح الحي القدس ....( اقنوميا ) 
لكن كينونة و وجود اللة الذاتي هو الله نفسة في الجوهر 
الكلمة الناطقة هو الله نفسة في الجوهر 
روح الله هو اللة نفسة في الجوهر 
فالله موجود بذاتة ناطق بكلمتة و فكرة حي بروحة ... *


----------



## Basilius (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: حول عقيدة التثليث ..*



ابو زياد قال:


> الاب ليس الابن و ليس الروح القدس ولكنهم واحد وهو الله ... اليس كذلك ؟؟؟؟
> اذن الاب جزء من واحد
> الابن جزء من واحد
> الروح القدس جزء من واحد
> اهذا صحيح ؟



*عندما تريد ان تتناقش مع بوذيا فكلمة من عقيدتة و ايمانة البوذي الصحيح 
ما تقولة ليس بالايمان المسيحي .... فهذا هرطقة و بعيد كل البعد عن الايمان المسيحي  
نحن لا نؤمن بوجود تجزء في الله ولا تركيب ولا تكوين ولا تجميع ولا تقسيم 
فالله ليس مادة لينطبق علية اقوالك هذة 
الاب هو الله بجوهرة وليس حزء من الله 
الابن هو الله بجوهرة وليس جزء من الله 
الروح القدس هو الله بجوهرة و ليس جزء من الله 
فالله ليس منقسم الى ثلاث اجزاء 
ياريت بلاش تاليف ... *


----------



## ابو زياد (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: حول عقيدة التثليث ..*



> AVADA CADAVRA قال:
> 
> 
> > *عندما تريد ان تتناقش مع بوذيا فكلمة من عقيدتة و ايمانة البوذي الصحيح
> ...



اولا السلام عليكم ياأخ افادا 
ثانيا اشكرك على ردك 
ثالثا ياريت بلاش اسلوب الهجوم دة مرة واحدة
رابعا انت لم تدقق فى كلامى وخصوصا اخر جملة 





> اهذا صحيح ؟


وهذة بعد ان حللت الكلام بالمنطق الذى يستوجب ان ما هو ثلاثة فيكون الواحد جزء من الثلاثة

خامسا تمعن فى كلامك لانة مدلول كلامك انهم كل واحد اله يعنى ثلاث اله وطبعا انت لم تقصد ذلك 
ولى سؤال ما هو الفرق بين الجوهر و الاقنوم؟


ولك تحياتى


----------



## Basilius (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: حول عقيدة التثليث ..*



> خامسا تمعن فى كلامك لانة مدلول كلامك انهم كل واحد اله يعنى ثلاث اله وطبعا انت لم تقصد ذلك
> ولى سؤال ما هو الفرق بين الجوهر و الاقنوم؟


 
*اولا انا اعلم جيدا ماذا اقول *
*انا لم اقل ان كل واحد الة مختلف ...... بلاش الطريقة دي للمرة الثانية*
*انا قلت باللفظ *
*



الاب هو الله بجوهرة وليس حزء من الله 
الابن هو الله بجوهرة وليس جزء من الله 
الروح القدس هو الله بجوهرة و ليس جزء من الله 
فالله ليس منقسم الى ثلاث اجزاء 

أنقر للتوسيع...

فانا لم اقل ان كل واحد منهم الة مختلف عن الاخر بالمعنى اللذي ترمى الية نفسك و فكرك 
فهذا غير صحيح .... تدعوني ان اقرا كلامي بتمعن !!!!! 
انا اقرا جيدا يا سيدي 
ولو كنت ربطت المداخلة السابقة ايضا 





الوجود الكينوني الذاتي ليس هو الكلمة الناطقة او الفكر العاقل الناطق وليس هو الروح الحي القدس ....( اقنوميا ) 
لكن كينونة و وجود اللة الذاتي هو الله نفسة في الجوهر 
الكلمة الناطقة هو الله نفسة في الجوهر 
روح الله هو اللة نفسة في الجوهر 
فالله موجود بذاتة ناطق بكلمتة و فكرة حي بروحة ... 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ستعلم مبدئيا ماذا نقصد بالاقنوم و بالجوهر 
ياريت انت اللي تقرا بتمعن قبل ما تنصحني انا 
*


----------



## ابو زياد (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: حول عقيدة التثليث ..*



> انا لم اقل ان كل واحد الة مختلف


وانا لم اقل انك قلت ذلك .. ان قلت (وعندك المداخلة اقراها مرة ثانية) *مدلول كلامك  انهم كل واحد اله يعنى ثلاث اله*



> بلاش الطريقة دي للمرة الثانية


مع انى لم اقصد طريقة معينة لكن حاضر 



> ستعلم مبدئيا ماذا نقصد بالاقنوم و بالجوهر


هل تقصد تعلم بدل ستعلم ؟ 

اذا كنت شرحت لى الفرق بين الجوهر و الاقنوم .. فمعذرة انا لم افهم كلامك 

واذا كان قصدك ستعلم فعلا فانافى انتظار الرد 
وشكرا


----------



## My Rock (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: حول عقيدة التثليث ..*

صديقي ابو زياد, ما دخلك في الموضوع هذا؟
الموضوع هذا طرحه العضو القبطان لانه يريد يسأل بعض الاسئلة, فلماذا تحشر نفسك بالنص؟




ابو زياد قال:


> الاب ليس الابن و ليس الروح القدس ولكنهم واحد وهو الله ... اليس كذلك ؟؟؟؟
> اذن الاب جزء من واحد
> الابن جزء من واحد
> الروح القدس جزء من واحد
> اهذا صحيح ؟


 
و اخيرا يا افادا, شايف المسلم كيف فضح نفسه بنفسه
بيقلك الاقنوم جزء... ماهذا التخريف يا اخ
كلامك خطأ!


----------



## Basilius (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: حول عقيدة التثليث ..*



> وانا لم اقل انك قلت ذلك .. ان قلت (وعندك المداخلة اقراها مرة ثانية) *مدلول كلامك انهم كل واحد اله يعنى ثلاث اله*


 
*



الوجود الكينوني الذاتي ليس هو الكلمة الناطقة او الفكر العاقل الناطق وليس هو الروح الحي القدس ....( اقنوميا ) 
لكن كينونة و وجود اللة الذاتي هو الله نفسة في الجوهر 
الكلمة الناطقة هو الله نفسة في الجوهر 
روح الله هو اللة نفسة في الجوهر 
فالله موجود بذاتة ناطق بكلمتة و فكرة حي بروحة ... 

أنقر للتوسيع...

قلت لحضرتك كلمة الله او فكرة الناطق هو الله نفسة في الجوهر العاقل الناطق بفكرة 
وروح الله هو الله نفسةفي جوهرة  الحي بروحة السرمدية 
وذات الله هو الله نفسة في جوهرة الموجود بذاتة اصل كل الوجود 
ودة للمرة الثالثة تكرارا*


----------



## ابو زياد (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: حول عقيدة التثليث ..*



> صديقي ابو زياد, ما دخلك في الموضوع هذا؟
> الموضوع هذا طرحه العضو القبطان لانه يريد يسأل بعض الاسئلة, فلماذا تحشر نفسك بالنص؟


صديقى ماى روك , اذا كان هذا من شروط المنتدى . فكل الاحترام للمنتدى وشروط المنتدى ومع الاعتذار ايضا .



> و اخيرا يا افادا, شايف المسلم كيف فضح نفسه بنفسه
> بيقلك الاقنوم جزء... ماهذا التخريف يا اخ



اعتقد ان كلامى واضح ... هو عبارة عن تساؤل  بعد التحليل المنطقى لاى شئ مكون من ثلاثة .. اى شئ فى الدنيا عقلانيا ومنطقيا من ثلاثة اذن الواحد جزء من الثلاثة 
وعندما عرضت هذة المنطقية عرضتها بتساؤل وليس باقرار 
اذا كان صح وافقنى اذا كان خطا صحح انت وقلى الصح 
الموضوع ليس فية فضيحة ولا تخريف يااستاذ


----------



## ابو زياد (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: حول عقيدة التثليث ..*

عزيزى افادا ,
انا سألت ما هو الفرق بين الجوهر والاقنوم ؟ وهذة اجابتك لا تفرق بين بينهم او حتى تعرف كلا على حدى 
مفهوم كلامك الى وصلنى ان ( واذا خطأ صحح لى بعد اذنك ) الجوهر هو كينونة الله وذات الله 

لكن ماذا عن الاقانيم ؟؟؟؟ 
هل ولا تنسى كلمة هل الله هو ثلاث اقانيم ( الاب و الابن و الروح القدس) ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ولك تحياتى


----------



## Fadie (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: حول عقيدة التثليث ..*

أدلة عدم التركيب فى الثالوث القدوس

1 - الأدلة العقلية

" أ " بما أن المركب من أجزاء لا يتكوّن إلا بعد وجودها " إذْ أن وجود الأجزاء يسبق وجود الكل " وبما أن الله لم يكن مسبوقاً بعدم أو وجود، لأنه هو الأزلي وحده، إذاً فهو ليس مركباً 

" ب " بما أنه لا بد للمركَّب من مركِّب يضمّ أجزاءه بعضها إلى بعض حتى يصير كلاً " لأن الأجزاء لا ينضم بعضها إلى البعض الآخر دون علة " وبما أن الله لا علة له، لأنه موجود بذاته أزلاً، إذاً فهو ليس مركباً 

" ج " بما أن كل مركَّب محدود بكمية أجزائه وقدرها، وبما أنه الله غير محدود، إذاً فهو ليس مركباً 

2- الادلة الكتابية

وإذا رجعنا للكتاب المقدس رأينا أنه وإن كان لم ينبّر على تنزّه الله عن التركيب، كما نبّر على وحدانيته وتفرّده بالأزلية " وذلك لعدم ظهور اختلاف بين الناس من جهة عدم تركيب الله من أجزاء في العصور التي كُتب فيها " ، لكن ذُكر في سياق موضوعاته المتعددة آيات كثيرة تدل على أنه لا تركيب فيه فقد قال إن اللّهُ رُوحٌ " يوحنا 4 :24 " والقول الله روح لا يُقصَد به " كما يتبين من الآية الوارد فيها " أنه روح مثل الأرواح المخلوقة، بل يقصد به فقط أنه ليس مادياً أو مركباً أو محدوداً، وقيل عنه : غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ " كولوسي 1 :15 " و لا يتحيّز بمكان " مزمور 139 :8-12 " وهذه الصفات تدل على أنه غير مركب، لأن المركب يتحيّز بحيّز، ومن الممكن أن يُدرَك أو يُرى إذ أنه محدود بحدود الأجزاء المركب منها - وأجمعت كل كتب العقائد على اختلاف مذاهب كتابها، على أن الله روح سرمدي، غير مركب أو محدود، أو متغير .


----------



## alkobtan (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: حول عقيدة التثليث ..*

أولاً : 

أشكر إخواني المسلمين الذين أيدوا وباركوا هذا الجهد .. وأرجو منهم إفساح المجال لتكون محاورة ثنائية 

حتى لا يتدخل النصاري بآرائهم السقيمة والتي لم نطلب من أحدهم إبداء رأيه .. 


ثانياً :




> يا أستاذ سفير ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...






لماذا تهرب عن مناقشة هذه النصوص .. وقد أثبتها أنت في موضوع آخر في هذا المنتدى .. 


قبل أن تكتب أي أدلة .. ​


----------



## ابو زياد (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: حول عقيدة التثليث ..*

الاخ القدير القبطان معذرة ولك كل الحق .. ثبتك الله وبارك لك
لك كل التحية وانا فى انتظار الردود لمجرد المتابعة فقط
والسم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## al safer_3 (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: حول عقيدة التثليث ..*



alkobtan قال:


> أولاً : ​
> 
> أشكر إخواني المسلمين الذين أيدوا وباركوا هذا الجهد .. وأرجو منهم إفساح المجال لتكون محاورة ثنائية ​
> حتى لا يتدخل النصاري بآرائهم السقيمة والتي لم نطلب من أحدهم إبداء رأيه .. ​
> ...


 

*القبطان *

*اعلم انك مسلم وفكر المسيحية بعيد عنك لاسيما وانك قد احتشيت بما يجعلك لا تقبل اي فكر مسيحي وان كان موافق لعقيدتك . ولا ادعوك للمسيحية ولكن تعالى نناقش الامر ببساطه وحال اعتمادك على اي حرف من اقوال الاباء ارجو ان تضع لنا المصدر بالصفحة حتى لو كنا كلنا نؤمن بما تقول ولكن عليك وضع المرجع . *

*نبدء الان باذن الله ..*

*هل لله قدرة وقوة ان يخلق - يعلم - يمحي - يميت ...... ؟ *

*كيف - وفقا للقران والانجيل - يترجم الله قدرته هذه ؟ هل مثلا بكلمة يقولها ؟ *

*هل قدرة الله منفصله عن الله وموجوده في كائن اخر ؟ *

*هل معنى وجود قدرة وقوه لله ان الله مكون من اجزاء ؟ *

*هل علم الله منفصل عن الله وموجود في كائن اخر ؟*


----------

